# Postal Inspector Preston Boyd Parnell



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Postal Inspector*

*Preston Boyd Parnell*

United States Postal Inspection Service, U.S. Government

End of Watch: Thursday, July 26, 2012

*Bio & Incident Details*

*Age:* 46
*Tour:* 16 years
*Badge #* Not available

*Cause:* Automobile accident
*Location:* Alabama
*Incident Date:* 1/25/2007
*Weapon:* Not available
*Suspect:* Not available

· Leave a Reflection
· Add to My Heroes
· Update this memorial

Postal Inspector Preston Parnell succumbed to injuries sustained in an automobile accident on Highway 43, near Tuscaloosa, Alabama, on January 25th, 2007.

He was conducting investigating a major check fraud case stemming from Hurricane Katrina with a special agent from the Federal Bureau of Investigation when they were involved in the crash. The driver of another vehicle had become distracted by a ringing cell phone and crashed into another car, which was then pushed into the path of their vehicle.

Inspector Parnell suffered severe head trauma, a broken neck, and other injuries. He never fully recovered and passed away as a result of the injuries on July 26th, 2012.

Inspector Parnell had served with the United States Postal Service for 16 years. He is survived by his wife and two sons.
​Please contact the following agency to send condolences or to obtain funeral arrangements:
Chief Postal Inspector Guy Cottrell
United States Postal Inspection Service
475 L'Enfant Plaza
Washington, DC 20260

Phone: (877) 876-2455

Read more: http://www.odmp.org/officer/21343-postal-inspector-preston-boyd-parnell#ixzz21rrJHmnO​


----------



## Nightstalker (Jul 25, 2006)

RIP sir.


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2012)

RIP. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ShmitDiesel (May 21, 2010)

RIP Sir


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2012)

RIP Inspector Parnell.


----------



## DEI8 (Jan 20, 2006)

Rest in Peace


----------

